# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يجوز لي شرعا تأجير داري لكافر؟؟

## زوايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخواني وأخواتي وأهل العلم
أولا أشكرالله تعالى ثم إدارة المنتدي على هذه الجهود وعلى قبولي بين الأعضاء..
ثانيا: أشكر الأعضاء على جهودهم ومشاركاتهم النافعة..
فجزى الله الجميع على على أعماله...
وسؤالي هو: هل يجوز لي شرعا تأجير داري لشخص كافر شارب للخمر؟
وماذا لو لم يكن شاربا للخمر؟

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

هذه بعض أقوال أهل العلم و فتاويهم في هذه المسألة

قال السرخسي (المبسوط)
 ولا بأس بأن يؤاجر المسلم دارا من الذمي ليسكنها فإن شرب فيها الخمر أو عبد فيها الصليب أو دخل فيها الخنازير لم يلحق المسلم إثم في شيء من ذلك لأنه لم يؤاجرها لذلك ، والمعصية في فعل المستأجر ، وفعله دون قصد رب الدار فلا إثم على رب الدار في ذلك 


-الشيخ خالد البليهد(مدونة الشيخ)

السؤال :
السلام عليكم 
الله يجازيك يا شيخ تجاوبني على هذا السؤالاذا تكرمت سريعا أعزك الله وأثابك محل اقامتي هو احدى البلدان الاوروبيه وهنا حيث أقيم تسمح الحكومه هنا بنظام تأجير الغرف داخل السكن الواحد ؛ بمعنى أنني مثلا أمتلك شقه أو مستأجر لها من مالكها الاصلي وأوؤدي ايجارها بانتظام فيجوز لي أن أؤجر غرفه منها أو غرفتين لآشخاص اخرين مقابل ثمن معين نتفق عليه ونرتضيه . أنا بصفتي صاحب الشقه أو مستأجرها الاصلي والمؤجرين الاخرين من جانب اخر؛ وكما قلت سابقا انه نظامهم هنا في هذا البلد ذلك ؛ وهذا كي يفعله كل من لا يستطيع أن يؤدي ايجاره بنفسه ودخله محدود بالكاد يكفيه مثلي تماما انا وزوجتي دخلنا والله العظيم بالكاد نعيش به ناهيكم عن مصاريفنا المعيشيه وهذا بخلاف ديون علينا نسأل الله أن يساعدنا على قضائها ونسألكم الدعاء لنا ؛ ولكي نتجنب غلاء الايجار الباهظ الثمن وكل من بهذا البلد يفعلون ذلك كما قلت يفعلون كذلك لو متعثرين ومعسرين وهذا الامر متعارف عليه هنا من الجميع ؛ ولكن يا شيخ المشكله انني وزوجتي مسلمون ولله الحمد ولدينا شقه هنا نستأجرها بالمقاطعه التي نسكن فيها بهذا البلد ونرغب أن نؤجر غرفه أو غرفتين لمؤجرين كي نخفف عن كاهلنا ثمن الايجار الباهظ كما قلت انفا الذي ندفعه لمالك الشقه شهريا ؛ والمشكله هي ان من يأتينا يكون بصحبته صديقته أو العكس من ترغب في ايجار غرفه لدينا يكون عندها صديقها وهنا هذا الامر عندهم شأنه شأن الزواج وهكذا عاداتهم هنا في أوروبا وكذلك يفعلون ولا يتزوجون الا بعد مرور سنوات على علاقتهم ببعض ومن الممكن أن يكونوا أنجبوا أطفال ولم يتزوجوا بعد ؛عموما هذا شأنهم ولكن ما يهمنا نحن أنا وزوجتي هو هل نقبل أن نؤجر لمن يأتينا منهم بغض النظر عن كونهم متزوجين أم لا ؟ لانهم في الاساس ليسوا مسلمين وايضا بالطبع ليسوا متزوجين ؟ أم ماذا نفعل يا شيخ ؟ واذا قبلنا ان نسكن معنا النصارى وقبلنا بهم كما هم وعلى أوضاعم هل نأثم ؟ بارك الله فيك يا مولانا وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء ونسألكم الدعاء.


الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
الحمد لله. بداية أسأل الله عز وجل أن يقضي دينك ويوسع عليك في الرزق ويفرج همك ويخرجك من بلاد الكفار سالما. وبعد فإن تأجير المسلم عقاره للنصارى له حالتان:
1- أن يتم العقد في الأصل على منفعة مباحة كالسكنى وغيرها من الأمور المباحة فيجوز للمسلم إبرام العقد ولا حرج عليه في ذلك وإن أحدث المستأجرمعصية أو جاهر بها فالعقد صحيح لأنه لم يعقد في الأصل على هذه المعصية وإنما كانت تابعة للسكنى والتابع لا حكم له ولأنه لا يمكن التحرز من ذلك. والأصل في المعاملات الحل ولم يرد دليل في الشرع ينهى عن تأجير أهل الكتاب بل وردت أحكام تبيح التعامل معهم في البيع ولإجارة والهدية والرهن وغير ذلك مما يدل على أن الأصل في التعامل مع أهل الكتاب في المعاملات الإباحة وقد عامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل الكتاب في عدة وقائع ولم يتحرج من ذلك وأجر علي رضي الله عنه نفسه على يهودي وجرى عمل المسلمين على ذلك منذ قرون من غير نكير. ونصوص جمهور الفقهاء على الإباحة. جاء في أحكام أهل الذمة لابن القيم: (قيل لأبي عبدالله الرجل يكري منزله من الذمي ينزل فيه وهو يعلم أنه يشرب فيه الخمر ويشرك فيه فقال ابن عون كان لا يكري إلا من أهل الذمة يقول يرعبهم قيل له كأنه أراد إذلال أهل الذمة بهذا قال لا ولكنه أراد أنه كره أن يرعب المسلمين يقول إذا جئته أطلب الكراء من المسلم أرعبته فإذا كان ذميا كان أهون عنده وجعل أبو عبدالله يعجب من ابن عون فيما رأيت).
وقد كره بعض الفقهاء ذلك ولا وجه للكراهة لعدم الدليل خاصة إذا كان البلد فيه أخلاط بين المسلمين والنصارى أو كانت البلد خاصة بالنصارى كحال السائل. لكن إذا ترتب على إيجار النصارى مفسدة راجحة تضر بالمسلمين كإحداث كنائس أوتكثير سوادهم أوالسعي للسيطرة على بلد المسلمين أو الاستيطان في جزيرة العرب فاللحاكم المسلم والمفتي منع ذلك والنهي عنه للمفاسد التي تترتب وتنشأ عنه وهذا من فقه الأحوال الذي كان يتبعه عمر رضي الله عنه في أقضيته ويعمل به.
2- أن يكون العقد في الأصل على منفعة محرمة كدار لصناعة الخمر أو إشاعة الزنا أو كنيسة ونحو ذلك فيحرم على المسلم إبرامه قولا واحدا ولا ينعقد شرعا لأنه مضاد لشرع الله وتعاون على الإثم والعدوان ونشر للرذيلة وسعي بالفتنة. قال تعالى: (وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ). قال في الشرح الكبير: (وجملة ذلك إن من شرط صحة الاجارة أن تكون المنفعة مباحة فان كانت محرمة كالزنا والزمر والنوح والغناء لم يجز الاستئجار لفعله وبه قال مالك والشافعي وأبو حنيفة وصاحباه وأبو ثور). وقال في شرح منتهى الإرادات: (ولا تصح إجارة دار لتعمل كنيسة أو بيعه أو صومه راهب أو بيت نار لتعبد المجوس أو ليبع خمر أو القمار ونحوه سواء شرط ذلك في العقد أو علم بقرينة).
فعلى هذا يجوز لك تأجيرهم السكن دون التدخل في شؤونهم وأحوالهم الخاصة التي اصطلحوا عليها وأبيحت في دينهم وقانونهم يرخص لهم في ذلك في بلدهم الذي تقيم فيه وأنت أجريت العقد في الأصل على منفعة مباحة وليس من شروط العقد التحقق والنظر في علاقتهم الشخصية ولا يقتضي ذلك الرضا بالمعصية والإذن بها ما دام أنها لم تذكر في العقد ولم يتفق عليها ولم نكلف شرعا نحن المسلمون بالنظر في معاملات أهل الكتاب وعلاقاتاهم الإجتماعية إلا إذا تحاكموا إلينا أو تعدى فسادهم إلى المسلمين قال تعالى: (فَإِنْ جَاءُوكَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ فَلَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ شَيْئًا وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْقِسْطِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ). قال ابن خويز منداد: (ولذلك منعناهم أن يبيعوا الخمر جهارا وأن يظهروا الزنى وغير ذلك من القاذورات لئلا يفسد بهم سفهاء المسلمين وأما الحكم فيما يختص به دينهم من الطلاق والزنى وغيره فليس يلزمهم أن يتدينوا بديننا وفي الحكم بينهم بذلك إضرار بحكامهم وتغيير ملتهم). وهذا في أهل الذمة المقيمين في بلد الإسلام فكيف بالكفار في بلدهم. لكن يجب عليك أن تمنع أهلك من مخالطتهم ومجالستهم وأن تمنعهم إذا جاهروا بالمنكر فإن تركوا تُركوا وإن امتنعوا أخرجوا. والحاصل يجوز لك ذلك بشرط أمن الفتنة والفساد على أهلك أما إذا كان يتعدى ضررهم وفسادهم إلى أهلك فلا يجوز.
والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


-الشيخ الفاضل عبد الله الجلالي(محاضرة الولاء و البراء)
السؤال: هل يجوز أن أؤجر بيتي على غير مسلم؟ وإذا كان عندي مستأجر غير مسلم فهل أخرجه أم ماذا، وجزاكم الله خيراً؟ 

الجواب: التعامل مع غير المسلمين الذين لا يحاربون الإسلام أمر جائز، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مات ودرعه مرهون عند يهودي، لكن حينما يكون المسلم بحاجة إلى بيتك أو بحاجة إلى مالك أو إلى أمر من أمورك فهو أحق بهذا الأمر، لكن هذا الكافر ما دام قد سُمح له بالبقاء في بلاد المسلمين فإن استطعت ألا يكون قريباً منك فافعل، أما إذا كان هذا البيت ملاصقاً لك أو ملاصقاً لأسرة مسلمة فلا تفعل ذلك؛ حتى لا يؤثر على هؤلاء المسلمين، وأما إذا كان في منأى عن البلد ولا يختلط بالمسلمين فلعل ذلك يجوز، وذلك كأمر ضروري فقط، وإلا فالأصل أن الإنسان يجب ألا يتعاون مع هؤلاء في أي أمر من الأمور. 

-الشيخ عبد الرحمان السحيم(منتديات المشكاة)
يجوز التعامل مع الكفار بيعا وشراء وتأجيراً ، إلا أن يكون في هذا تمكين لهم في بلاد المسلمين ، أو إعانة لهم على باطلهم .
والله تعالى أعلم .

-الشيخ خالد المشيقح

السؤال
لدي غرفة، وجاءني شخص مسلم يريد استئجارها لشخص آخر كان يسكن معهم أو بجوارهم، وفعلا تم الاتفاق بيني وبين الشخص الأخير وعملنا اتفاقية وتم التوقيع عليها، وبعد مرور عدة أيام من ذلك سألت أناساً آخرين من نفس الجنسية عن ديانة هذا الشخص فتبين لي أنه غير مسلم (هندوسي). ولم أكن أعلم بذلك؛ لأنني بنيت على الشخص الذي أحضره لي، فما رأي أصحاب الفضيلة في التأجير لأناس غير مسلمين؟ سواء مساكن أو محلات تجارية؟ وكذلك ما حكم التأجير لأناس مسلمين ولكنهم يصلون أغلب الأوقات في البيوت، ولا يصلون في المساجد إلا قليلا؟ وخاصة صلاة الجمعة.
وجزاكم الله خيراً.

الجواب
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
مثل هذا التأجير يظهر أنه صحيح، ويدل لهذا أن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- تعامل مع الكفار وباع واشترى منهم، انظر مثلاً ما رواه البخاري (2068) ومسلم (1603) من حديث عائشة –رضي الله عنها-، لكن الأحسن والأولى أن يعتني المسلم بأن يُؤجر للمسلمين المتقين، وألا يدخل بيته أو محلاته - حتى ولو كان عن طريق الإيجار - إلا من اتصف بالإسلام والاتباع والتقوى.

-مركز الفتوى بالشبكة الإسلامية
هل يجوز تأجير شقة إلى شخص أجنبي غير مسلم جاء للعمل؟ علما بأنه قد يرتكب بعض ما نهى عنه الله كشرب الخمر وإذا كان حراماً فما كفارة من قام بالتأجير ودفع الإيجار وهو لا يعلم؟. 

الفتوى : 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن الأصل أنه يجوز عقد الإجارة بين المسلم والكافر فيما تجوز الإجارة فيه، بما في ذلك استئجار البيوت ونحوها، ومن المعلوم أن الكفار يفعلون أموراً تخالف الشرع في بيوتهم كعبادة غير الله وأكل المحرمات كالخنزير، ومع هذا فلم ينه الشرع عن الإجارة لهم، فبقيت على أصل الإباحة. 
قال في البحر الرائق -حنفي-: لو أجره للسكنى جاز -يعني لغير المسلم- ولا بد فيه من عبادته. ا.هـ
لكن لا تجوز الإجارة لهم على اتخاذ المكان المؤجر لبيع الخمور أو الأصنام أو الخنزير وما أشبهها. 
قال ابن قدامة: ولا يجوز للرجل إجارة داره لمن يتخذها كنيسة، أو بيعة، أو يتخذها لبيع الخمر أو القمار. ا.هـ من المغني.
كما لا يجوز الإجارة لهم أيضاً على اتخاذ المسكن مكاناً يجتمعون فيه لفعل المنكرات كالزنى وشرب الخمور وما أشبهها، لما فيه من الإعانة لهم على معصية الله، وقد سبق بيان بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بهذا الأمر في الفتوى رقم: 9289، والفتوى رقم: 5559. 
والله أعلم.


لعلي أفدتك بعض الشيء أخي.

أبو معاذ.

----------

